

Ask HN: Your tips for finding bloggers in a niche - eliot_sykes

When you've got something to promote, how do you find popular bloggers that are involved in that niche?
======
patio11
Talk to your customers and ask them who they read.

------
Concours
Try <http://www.mcsquare.me> \+ Subdomains (channels)

2- <http://blogsearch.google.com/>

3- <http://www.technorati.com>

Disclosure: I'm the founder of <http://www.mcsquare.me>

------
DotSauce
Try <http://AllTop.com> and <http://TweetMeme.com>

~~~
Concours
How can I get in touch with you? my email's on my profile!

------
cgherb911
Google. Find their blog, usually it'll have a contact email, send your
elevator pitch. This method has been highly successful for when I'm doing PR
for Phone Halo.

